# Die lustigsten Bugs in WoW



## DogTheBountyHunter (8. Dezember 2007)

Huhu^^ Hab da grad in WoW so nen lustigen Bug erlebt da lag ein Oger aufm Boden und ich rannte um den herum und der hat sich mit mir mitgedreht^^ sah aus wie Breakdance xD 

Wollt euch mal fragen was die lustigsten Bugs waren die ihr in Wow schon erlebt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich wurde von meinem eigenen Sheep gekillt. Der Mob war gesheept (Elite) und lief *als Schaf* hinter mit her und kloppte auf mich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu power (8. Dezember 2007)

bei mir ist das mit dem herummrennen um den toten gegner auch passiert nur es war ein troll


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (8. Dezember 2007)

konnte mich als drui mal in bärengestalt heilen rofl^^


----------



## Maraqu (8. Dezember 2007)

meine Satteltasche für ein Teufelsross hatte mal 6332535 Agi , 926523456 Rüssi und Sockel Plätze


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. Dezember 2007)

Maraqu schrieb:


> meine Satteltasche für ein Teufelsross hatte mal 6332535 Agi , 926523456 Rüssi und Sockel Plätze



keks?ja?hier haste einen...


----------



## belphagor (8. Dezember 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> keks?ja?hier haste einen...


 öhm wieso keks? den bug gibts wirklich
Wenn ich zB ein auf item item im Chat klicke, zB des Bären, dann hab ich manchmal anzeigefehler dass wenn ich nochn item im chat anklicke das die beiden stats sozusagen addiert sind, zB klick ich auf nen item mit 10 ausdauer und 10 stärke, schliesse es und klicke aufn neuen link im chat zB für ne tasche, so steht bei mir manchmal das die Tasche +10 ausdauer +10 stärke hat.


----------



## Schmog (8. Dezember 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> keks?ja?hier haste einen...



Milch zum Keks ? Wo ist dein Problem ? Solche Items gibts wirklich. Sind einfache Fehler nur werden die Stats nicht mit gerechnet. Heißt wenn auf dem Item 70000 Ausdauer wären hätte er keine 700000 Hp.

Hier ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (8. Dezember 2007)

nachdem ich einmal anfind zu Tanzen konnte ich nihtmehr aufhören und hab von BB bis ratchet durchgetanzt xD und das als Blutelf ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie das aussah, wenn er da so kreise mit dem dem arm macht und man dabei läuft xD


----------



## Tykon (8. Dezember 2007)

hab auch einen

manchma im bg wenn ich gegen nen käpfe sehe ich manchma das er 50k oder mehr leben hat! stimmt zum glück aber nie^^ der liegt trotzdem schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (8. Dezember 2007)

Maraqu schrieb:


> meine Satteltasche für ein Teufelsross hatte mal 6332535 Agi , 926523456 Rüssi und Sockel Plätze



Das hatte ich auch mal. Da hieß meine Netherstofftasche 'Magieerfüllte Netherstofftasche des Banditen' hatte +35 Beweglichkeit und +35 Ausdauer und einen roten Sockel. Naja... so wurd die aber auch im Chat gepostet, hab mich schon gewundert, wieso so viele diese Tasche wollten... bis mich dann jemand aufgeklärt hat dass das o.g. dort im /2 steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (8. Dezember 2007)

Kawock schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal. Da hieß meine Netherstofftasche 'Magieerfüllte Netherstofftasche des Banditen' hatte +35 Beweglichkeit und +35 Ausdauer und einen roten Sockel. Naja... so wurd die aber auch im Chat gepostet, hab mich schon gewundert, wieso so viele diese Tasche wollten... bis mich dann jemand aufgeklärt hat dass das o.g. dort im /2 steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





mit meinem magier, Geistesgegenwart ohne abklingzeit, auf gut Deutsch:

instant pyros am laufband, nach dem 3ten in folge(musste ja "testen" ob ich mich da gerade nich verschaut habe) hatte ich allerdings aggro, war tot und nach dem wiederbeleben war der "bug" weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade, aber nja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ma von nem Shamy nen "auf dem Wasser laufen"-Buff bekommen und dann auf dem Wasser ein Lagerfeuer gelegt

Außerdem hab ich mal auf nem Zeppelin n Lagerfeuer gemacht und als er dann losflog blieb das Lagerfeuer da wo ichs gezündet hatte und es hing in der Luft!!!


----------



## Skrababel (8. Dezember 2007)

Hab einen Rochen gekillt und der ist tot weiter geflogen, sodass isch ihn nicht looten konnte :-)


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

Ronas schrieb:


> Ich hab ma von nem Shamy nen "auf dem Wasser laufen"-Buff bekommen und dann auf dem Wasser ein Lagerfeuer gelegt
> 
> Außerdem hab ich mal auf nem Zeppelin n Lagerfeuer gemacht und als er dann losflog blieb das Lagerfeuer da wo ichs gezündet hatte und es hing in der Luft!!!



Das gleiche ist auch mit Duellfahnen und Flares vom Jäger.


----------



## Nolondil (8. Dezember 2007)

Einem aus unserer Gilde ist was lustiges passiert. Stand Tempest Keep an, Solarian legen. Er war gerade ins BG gegangen, wir in rausgeportet. Das Kuriose: Dieser Buff, dass nichts Mana kostet, den man am Anfang im BG hat, ist nicht von ihm runter gegangen. So ist er mit dem Buff in Tempest Keep rumgerannt und musste nicht reggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur als jemand mal den Raid gebombt hatte war es aus.


----------



## Abychef (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mal den lustigen bug, dass ich statt vom fp aus mim greifen zu fliegen in die luft gesprungen und geschwommen bin nach ner weile kam dann der greif  xD 
Das sah cool aus


----------



## Daimien (8. Dezember 2007)

ich weiss nich genau ob es ein bug war oder ob geplant........ aber wenn mann sich bei den schloternächten in einen geist verwandelt hat konnte mann übers wasser fliegen und z.b. in der mitte eines See's schweben die Angel raus hollen und in ruhe Angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kamm sehr lustig in OG....... hat viele leute immer angezogen wenn da so zwei typen wie ich und mein Kumpel über dem Seh schweben und Angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (9. Dezember 2007)

rofl geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaaber (9. Dezember 2007)

die imba items schlechthin^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin der schwarze hunter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir fahren durch die luft, durch die luft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deutsche itemnamen bei englischem client ... cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (9. Dezember 2007)

Manchmal flatter mein Flugmount net mitn Flügeln gleite dann durhc die luft wie als wenn ich aufm boden wäre und mich net bewegen würde


----------



## Thyphon (9. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das bild sagt alles oder?^^
ich will auch aufm mount hocken können wenn ich tod bin.. ^^


----------



## FERT (9. Dezember 2007)

/mountspecial 
aufm normalen flugmount eintippen und es sieth aus als ob es steht (obwohl man sich bewegt) 

diverse hp-anzeige bugs hab ich auch mit ag_uf wenn der gegner heal bekommt wird schön falsch berechnet und der gegner hätte ca. 9999999999999 hp 

naja die üblichen wow bugs ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich konnte mal mit meinem Flugmount durch jede Instanz der Festung der Stürme fliegen.
Bin einfach in das Instanztor geflogen und als der Ladebildschrim weg war sass ich immer noch aufm Mount. Und zwar jedesmal wenn ich da rein bin. So hab ich meine Kara-vorquest dort erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann nach ner Woche gings aber nicht mehr.

Da hat meine Gruppe blöd geschaut als ich über ihren Köpfen rumgeflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich dachte mir mal mit meinem Schamanen als ich "Ihr seid tot" gelesen habe sollte es ja kein problem sein  den Berg runterzuspringen da ich ja schon tot gewesen bin und dann...Fallschaden? Und ich sterbe im Tod? Das war irgendwie..amüsant...die doppelten Repkosten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blöd aus der Wäsche hab ich trotzdem geschaut^^


----------



## Schamll (9. Dezember 2007)

Nolondil schrieb:


> Einem aus unserer Gilde ist was lustiges passiert. Stand Tempest Keep an, Solarian legen. Er war gerade ins BG gegangen, wir in rausgeportet. Das Kuriose: Dieser Buff, dass nichts Mana kostet, den man am Anfang im BG hat, ist nicht von ihm runter gegangen. So ist er mit dem Buff in Tempest Keep rumgerannt und musste nicht reggen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol is das geil ^^ das hätte ich auch gern ma in ini als healer


----------



## thegodfather124 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mal mit dem englischen clienten das die mobs im anfangsgebiet der zwerge deutsche namen hatten


----------



## GangstaT (9. Dezember 2007)

mein lustigster bug war als n 70er dudu in tb vom flugvieh gelandet war und dann in die bank gegangen is
für mich war der immer noch aufm flkugvieh^^


----------



## ---D.A.--- (9. Dezember 2007)

Als früher es mit meinem Magier(Hab ich nich mehr )in if eilig hatte hab ich andauern blinkeln benutzt.aber das einemal stand ich vor ner wand und hab geblinzelt...und?bin durch die wand geflogen in ein großes nichts.das einzig coole konnte von da aus Old-if sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin im Arathibecken durch den Boden gefallen und immer weiter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich musste bis zum Ende des BGs warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit den Taschen is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab Geistesgegenwart im 3v3 angeschmissen und es is nichtmehr weggegangen...einfach allen instnt pyros gegeben und bäm sieg!


----------



## Imbachar (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab Geistesgegenwart im 3v3 angeschmissen und es is nichtmehr weggegangen...einfach allen instant pyros gegeben und bäm sieg!
Außerdem bin ich ma (vor BC) in Og einfahc aufm Flugmount sitzten geblieben und hatte dann den Speed vom Flugmount....dann bin ich ins Ah gegangen und weg war high speed


----------



## Butchero (9. Dezember 2007)

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich diese eine quest im Nethersturm wo man einen hirnschlag bekommt und in der zeit so 
Manawyrms killen konnte die man sonst nicht sehen konnte , oder?^^

Auf jedenfall hat mich ein mob angegriffen und in dieser zeit ist der hirnschlag weg gewesen :/
Und dann hat er mich kaputt gehauen ohne das ich ihn sehen konnte :/


----------



## Rudi TD (9. Dezember 2007)

In Gnomeregan war damals ein lustiger bug.

Da ist ein mob und der ist unsichtbar.
Den kann man nicht angreifen und auch nicht mit AoE treffen.
Das Problem er macht permanent dmg und man kann nichts dagegen tun.

Naja, wir haben es trotz des bugs bis zum endboss geschafft....war ganz lustig wenn man permanent 50dmg bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (9. Dezember 2007)

Itarus schrieb:


> Ich bin im Arathibecken durch den Boden gefallen und immer weiter....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat ich auch ma, aba zum glück hat ich da dieses wo man sein hunter pet steuert, habs ausgemacht und pet zurück gerufen^^


----------



## irata1959 (9. Dezember 2007)

In der guten alten Zeit in ZG ....   Mensch Priester kriegt einen Schuss ab , und der ganze Raid kringelt sich vor lachen .. alle konnten es sehen nur ich selber nicht . Musste mir das Bild erst schicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Dezember 2007)

irata1959 schrieb:


> In der guten alten Zeit in ZG ....   Mensch Priester kriegt einen Schuss ab , und der ganze Raid kringelt sich vor lachen .. alle konnten es sehen nur ich selber nicht . Musste mir das Bild erst schicken lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


loooooooooooooooooool wie geil, also wie is denn das passiert haste dmg von nem mop bekommen und dich dann einfach in nen orc verwandelt oder wie?


----------



## Humfred (9. Dezember 2007)

irata1959 schrieb:


> In der guten alten Zeit in ZG ....   Mensch Priester kriegt einen Schuss ab , und der ganze Raid kringelt sich vor lachen .. alle konnten es sehen nur ich selber nicht . Musste mir das Bild erst schicken lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sieht ja mal geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakku (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich flog mal durch das schattenmondtal und da sah ich einen orc, der normalerweise einen netherdrachen reitet schweimmen!


----------



## CyberDeath (9. Dezember 2007)

In der Warsongschlucht am Flagge deffen..
Vom Dach aus ballert ein ud mage fröhlich runter, ich mach Sturmangriff, flieg erstmal durch die gesammte bg und aufs Dach zu ihn O_o
Der hat sich gewundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab mit meiner kleinen Nachtelfjägerin derzeit zwei Aspekte gleichzeitig an, Apekt des Falken und Aspekt des Affen...und das Beste: beide wirken, habe +20 Distanzangriffskraft und +8% Ausweichen und keine Anhung, wie das passiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


MfG
Galdos


----------



## 481Nummer1 (9. Dezember 2007)

hab mal ein boss gekillt und dann da gewartet bis der nochmal kam....ka warum xD naja dann war der halt wieder da aber seine alte leiche auch....^^


----------



## apu. (9. Dezember 2007)

och ich bin mal, als ich aufm flugmount vom schurken ne kopfnuss gekriegt hab, in der scherbenwelt rumgeschwommen. ich konnte alles aus der luft angreifen, da ich schwomm, hatte keine aggro und somit kein HP-Verlust als Mage :-)

wurd aber als banngrund angesehen, deshalb hab ichs letztenendes gelassen


----------



## dejaspeed (9. Dezember 2007)

...mal über ein assist-macro mehrere Spieler im pvp gepurgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelorimus (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte gestern auch einen lustigen bug also ich war im schlingendorntal und da konnte ich die ...........lvl 40er obwohl ich lvl 37 war mit grad mal 2 feuerbällen töten sie haben bewegungslos dagestanden und sich nicht gerührt ich konnte alle pullen und dann satnden sie vor mir und mahcten nix also habe ich dann aus un so ca. 20 angelockt und langsam ganz gemütlich getötet.
Echt witztig gegner die nicht angreifen!!!!!



Gruß Thelorimus (Nera´thor).


----------



## Deadlift (9. Dezember 2007)

Pakku schrieb:


> Ich flog mal durch das schattenmondtal und da sah ich einen orc, der normalerweise einen netherdrachen reitet schweimmen!


Bebildert
http://hosting.deadlift.de/WoWScrnShot751.jpg
http://hosting.deadlift.de/WoWScrnShot2237.jpg

Nachdem se im Schattenmondtal die Plattformen generft haben auf denen man die Transporter des Drachenmals abfangen kann, entkommen die 90% aller Zauber die man von dort wirkt.
Wenn se also landen und dann entkommen sind se schon abgestiegen und schwimmen mit epischer(!) Geschwindigkeit weg.


----------



## Secretone (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir passierte es letztens mit meinem Schurken im AV dass ich alle Spezialattacks nutzen konnte ohne Energie zu verlieren.
War echt nice, vor allem der dmg-output  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider haben mich dann 2 Mages kurzer Hand mal gekillt und dann wars vorbei mir der ewigen Energie....


----------



## Satanhimself (10. Dezember 2007)

ich hatte mal ein ganzes AV lang Coldblood (rogue fähigkeit bei der jeder style zu 100% crittet) - das hat sich dmg technisch schon ziemlich bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## Curumo (10. Dezember 2007)

mir ist es mal in der scherbenwelt passiert das ich in der luft getötet wurde wärend des fliegens und ich hald am friedhof aufgetaucht bin und mein chara begonnen hat durch die luft zu schwimmen
das hielt auch an als ich mich wieder belebte ^^
bin durch die luft geschwommen und es gign auf der ganzen scherbenwelt ^^
es hat vorteile wenn man fliegen kann und zeitgleich angreifen *pfeif *


----------



## Prêmutos112 (10. Dezember 2007)

Wir waren neulich bei der Schattenmutter im Tiefensumpf. Als sie mich hochgehoben hatte und nach einigenSekunden wieder schmerzlich fallen ließ, schwebte ich wie von Geisterhand über den Boden und konnte keinen Schaden mehr hinnehmen, leider auch keinen mehr austeilen und nicht mehr heilen. War für mich toll aber für den Rest der Gruppe doof, habens trotzdem geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frat (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab eine kleine Schwäche für Haustiere, besonders für den Schneehasen =D

Nur einmal hatte ich plötzlich 2 Schneehasen auf einmal ausgepackt gekriegt xD
War sehr lustig =D


----------



## Topasleaf (10. Dezember 2007)

Vor etwa einer Woche hatte ich auch nen total lustigen bug ... hab in moonkingestalt in den wäldern von terrokar ne quest gemacht (weiß leider nich mehr wie die heißt, man kriegt ne verkleidung als son agent der brennenden klinge oder so) habe die quest abgegeben und dachte: so jetz weiterreiten. beschwöre mount und was passiert? sitzt da tatsächlich der fette moonkin aufm säbler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

hab sogar screens davon gemacht werd ich mal bei gelegenheit editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendri (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte letzte woche einen Begegnung mit einem NPC im Arathibecken ^^

Die Horde hatte die Ställe eingenommen und als wir sie zurück getappt haben wurde ich von so einem Schreckensroß angegriffen die dann da rumlaufen (wenn der Stall der Horde gehört)
Naja das Pferd hat 1 dmg gemacht. Allerdings konnte man es nicht anklicken so das es hinter mir hergelaufen ist. 

Totstellen hat geholfen, aber dann hatte der nächste Alli es am Arsch ^^


----------



## Kujon (10. Dezember 2007)

Ony hat zur Zeit ein lustiger Bug - wird von Blizz, bzw. den GM's sogar so bestätigt und anscheinend arbeiten Sie an einer Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wers glaubt^^*

Und zwar hat Ony manchmal den Bug, dass sie in der ersten Phase nicht angreift und nur wirr im ganzen Raum rumrennt - sogar durch den Gang, wo die Eier sind...habe das mal auf Film festgehalten, muss den nur mal noch bearbeiten - sieht fast so aus, als ob sie Angst hat und lustig sind die Schurken und Off-Wari, die ihr nachrennen müssen :-)

Ab Phase 2 liefs dann wieder normal, aber waren so quasi 30% gratis Damage hehe


----------



## Kujon (10. Dezember 2007)

Ah ja und ein Kumpel hatte mal während dem ganzen Raid den Bug, dass er alle Chars im Raid "nackt" gesehen hat. Das witzige daran war, dass wir zuvor einen Nackt-Test bei Valeastraz gemacht haben, um mal zu sehen, wie der läuft.

Da er alle noch nackt gesehen hat, hat er sein Equip auch nicht mehr angezogen und dachte noch immer, dass wir im Test-Try sind...

Letztendlich hat der fast den halben Raid ohne Equip mitgemacht, war echt witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und er war Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondtänzerin (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mir mal einen Manawyrmling besorgt, den herausgelassen, war demnach also gebunden. Am nächsten Tag war er auf einmal nicht mehr gebunden. So als hätte ich den Wyrmling noch nie raus geholt. 
Ist mir seit dem aber nie wieder passiert.


----------



## Gwynny (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir hat das Flugmount mal Loupings gedreht statt gradaus zu fliegen. Sah auch recht amüsant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2007)

CyberDeath schrieb:


> In der Warsongschlucht am Flagge deffen..
> Vom Dach aus ballert ein ud mage fröhlich runter, ich mach Sturmangriff, flieg erstmal durch die gesammte bg und aufs Dach zu ihn O_o
> Der hat sich gewundert
> 
> ...


lol

mir ist es einmal passiert das ich einen (???)der nachtheuler 6 mal looten konnte^^


----------



## Taylaamagan (10. Dezember 2007)

Einmal war der Prinz unser Freund und wollte uns patu nicht angreiffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (10. Dezember 2007)

mir ist es mal passiert ich bin von dem zeppelin in uc gesprungen unten bin ich gestorben wegen dem aufprall^^ naja soweit normal aber als ich zu meiner leiche gerant bin und mich wiederbeleben wollte war ich auf einmal über uc und bin als geist durch uc gefallen und als ich unten war nach ca 5 min fall bin ich als geist gestorben und dann ging wieder das gleiche los bin wieder über uc und fall durch... bis mir ein gm geholfen hat xD das war ein scheiß bug ...


----------



## Shadlyin (10. Dezember 2007)

War neulich AV, rushe mit nem Paladin durch zum vorletzten Friedhof (sry Name entfallen).
Er pullt die Wachen, ich nehme ein.
Plötzlich kommt ein HM vorbei, dottet mich, ich entferne alles, er macht Lolcoil und ich gleichzeitig Psychic Scream.
Ergebnis: Ich lande unter der Textur...


----------



## Antilli (10. Dezember 2007)

Lange vor BC. Ein paar Gildies und ich waren grad mit unseren Twinks in Stromgarde, als die Horde recht aufsäßig wurde. Da sie uns zahlenmßig überlegen war, loggten wir auf unsere 60-er um und flogen zur Zuflucht, um Hammerfall zu raiden. Aber die meisten von uns konnten dann nicht mehr vom Greifen absteigen und mit diesem in der Gegend rumfliegen. Leider nur knapp über dem Boden - lol
Man konnte aber nicht angreifen, dafür war man auch nicht angreifbar. Wir machten uns also den Spaß und flogen nach Hammerfall rein, lachten die Horde aus und erkundeten die ganze Anlage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht war das damals der Anreiz für Blizz, Flugmounts zu kreieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

Geilster Bug hmm ..
Aq 20 beim Fliegenden ding Eieramiis oder kp wie der heisst ^^
1% alle down. Shami ahnk frostshock boss down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der luft -.-

haben versucht mit levitieren ect dahin zu kommen aber nix passiert .. gm holte ihn dann runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war so geil ^^

oder Ragnaros 1 LIFE !!!! und naja wurde unangreiffbar udn war immun gegen alles .. keine söhne oder so gekommen .. naja hier hat der gm den ragi "gelöscht" und neu hingesetzt ^^ (das war unser 1firstkill  nach 5 wypes 1mal verbugt und dann beim 7ten mal down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (hat nur crap gedropt .. doofer gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hmm was noch .. ahja Arena auf einmal kam so ein wirbelding (das war ja normal ABER dann pew der wirbel killt beide gegner instant ;D ist mir dann aber auch passiert .. wirbelding trifft euch für 142142dmg 
wurd aber gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja bau mal totems auf nem zeppelin und flieg los ... die totems gehen durch das schiff und sind dann in der luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich war in av und da sschrib einer der fury hiess hi bufft mal, ich heisse furi daher wollte ich ihm schlachtzug chanal hallo sagen^^ aber immer wenn ich enter grückte sah ich meine nachricht nicht... aber im gilden chanal schon. also wir geloost haten sah ich das fury ein priest war der auf der ally seite ist!!! ich bin horde!!! 

Mfg Seb


----------



## Eraldon (10. Dezember 2007)

Tach leute, ein sehr ärgerliger bug war folgender: Ich konnte mich einen Tag lang net zum essen und trinken hinsetzen. Wenn ich Wasser oder Brot angeklickt hab hat sich mein char kurz hingesetzt, is aber gleich wieder aufgestanden. Hab natürlich sofort nen GM angeschrieben. Der meinte is soll Interface, Cache und WTF Ordner löschen, was ich auch sofort getan hab. Leider ohne erfolg. Am nächsten Tag war alles wieder beim alten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (10. Dezember 2007)

mein eher spektakulärster bug war:
ich konnte schwimmen... ÜBERALL xD


----------



## Shadowdragen (10. Dezember 2007)

Mein Geilerster bug war der bin mit meinen hunter und nen priest alleine in strahtholm ok die ersten gehgner kommen wir machen die platt so weit kanns gut dachten wir priest mach heil puff und der ging net mehr weg haben dan strahtholm zu zweit gemachtund und ohne zu sterben man war das geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankstelle (10. Dezember 2007)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Einmal war der Prinz unser Freund und wollte uns patu nicht angreiffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Den hatte ich auch schon, war echt geil, wir haben 2 stunden gewartet, dann ist ein gm gekommen und hat sich das angesehen ^^ Auf einmal ist der Prinz einfach umgefallen xD


----------



## eb:Wolv (10. Dezember 2007)

wollte meinen greifen net verlassen und bin halt mit ihm questen gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne einen Bug wo ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin ... aber es MUSS eig ein bug sein

auf youtube habe ich gestern ein video gesehen da hat ein ele schami 25515 Schaden mit 1(!) BLitzschlag gemacht oO^^


----------



## Yan-kit So (10. Dezember 2007)

Alle Schurken sollen mal bei dem talen blutsturz genau lesen "... Gewährt 125 Combopunkte" leider isses ned so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow was wär das für n Finishing move? oO mob für 126sek stunnen, oder doch lieber n paar tausend dmg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (10. Dezember 2007)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Bug wo ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin ... aber es MUSS eig ein bug sein
> 
> auf youtube habe ich gestern ein video gesehen da hat ein ele schami 25515 Schaden mit 1(!) BLitzschlag gemacht oO^^




Hehe, schau mal auf das Erscheiningsdatum des Films!!

Ist KEIN bug!!

Das ging vor vielen vielen patches mal, das buff von nem anderen char irgendwie gestackt hat!! Schau mal genau hin!!! die anderen die auch da stehen, buffen ihn irgendwie, und dann haut er den geilen Kettenblitz raus :-))


----------



## Matombo (10. Dezember 2007)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Bug wo ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin ... aber es MUSS eig ein bug sein
> 
> auf youtube habe ich gestern ein video gesehen da hat ein ele schami 25515 Schaden mit 1(!) BLitzschlag gemacht oO^^


des funktioniert mit n haufen debuffs kp mehr von welcher klasse aber irgent nen stapelbaren debuffg iebts der die rüssi ins negative senken kann was heist das schaden adiert wird und wenn der mob des 30 mal kriegt sin 25515 schaden möglich


----------



## Door81 (10. Dezember 2007)

Sind mal in Menethil aufs Schiff, fast der ganze 40er Raid damals aufm Weg zu Ony, kamen dann nach ner Ewigkeit und nem kleinen Ladebildschirm überm Steinkrallengebirge raus und blieben da auch stehen. Ein paar andere sind vorher schon "abgeworfen" worden, also durchs Schiff gefallen und zT ertrunken^^


----------



## Satanhimself (10. Dezember 2007)

Matombo schrieb:


> des funktioniert mit n haufen debuffs kp mehr von welcher klasse aber irgent nen stapelbaren debuffg iebts der die rüssi ins negative senken kann was heist das schaden adiert wird und wenn der mob des 30 mal kriegt sin 25515 schaden möglich


sturmschlag 31-shamy ench- talent


----------



## Nudl (10. Dezember 2007)

wir ham schon öfters bei gewonenen arena spielen 724729865 punkte bekommen....


----------



## Skybor (10. Dezember 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Flugmount mal Loupings gedreht statt gradaus zu fliegen. Sah auch recht amüsant aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das is kein bug, das kann jeder mit der Einfügen (Einfg) oder Entfernen (Entf) taste machen


----------



## bubabeatmann (10. Dezember 2007)

bzw /console pitchlimit 999 oder so damit kann man loopings machen^^


----------



## Hum (10. Dezember 2007)

Mein bester Bug war, das meine Talasiteule nicht mehr weg ging. Hab dauerbestrahlung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis ich so doof war und per Flugpunkt weg geflogen war...

Aber war geil: Manaprobleme hatte ich kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß


----------



## Krushaak (10. Dezember 2007)

einfach nur extremer grafikbug (weiß nich ob das an einem addon lag oder was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hier mal bild dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es standen viele variablen, mein char-name und unter anderem meine dmg-werte etc am himmel ^^
hatte ich zweimal an einem tag aber dann auch nicht mehr

MfG


----------



## Berzerka (10. Dezember 2007)

man munkelt, ein böses dampfwalzenmonster streift durch azeroth und die scherbenwelt und tötet doofe nelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (10. Dezember 2007)

Eraldon schrieb:


> Tach leute, ein sehr ärgerliger bug war folgender: Ich konnte mich einen Tag lang net zum essen und trinken hinsetzen. Wenn ich Wasser oder Brot angeklickt hab hat sich mein char kurz hingesetzt, is aber gleich wieder aufgestanden. Hab natürlich sofort nen GM angeschrieben. Der meinte is soll Interface, Cache und WTF Ordner löschen, was ich auch sofort getan hab. Leider ohne erfolg. Am nächsten Tag war alles wieder beim alten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mit dem löschen von Interface,WTF und chache sagen se immer hat aber noch nich was gebracht da benutzen die GM's immer ein Makro damit die sich net mit den spielertn stressen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iveo (10. Dezember 2007)

mich hat in maraudon, nach der prinzessin, beim sprung ins wasser (also in der luft), ein schami mit "auf wasser laufen" gebufft und als ich ankam klatschte ich auf dem wasser auf und war tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber war das überhaupt ein bug ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemein wars jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuuk (10. Dezember 2007)

tja ich hab die ware bedeutung von untot rausgefunden^^ ich war tot aber hahte volles leben O.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und habt ihr schonma nen goblin ohne ohren gesehn?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böbbele1 (10. Dezember 2007)

vor bc konnte man sien eigenes pet killen also nicht hunter pets sondern halt so kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war lustig wenn man sihc in so ne fackel stellt und sein hase verreckt xd


----------



## mtombe (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mal mit meinem Kumpel nen paar Quests auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gemacht, er war Jäger.
Als wir mitten in einem Kampf waren und er die Aggro gezogen hatte, hat er sich Tot gestellt. Ich hab dann den Mob runtergeprügelt, als mein Kumpel dann zum Mob hin ist und ihn looten wollte hab ich mich nicht mehr eingekriegt... sieht schon recht lustig aus, wenn ein am Bodenliegender Nachtelf durch die gegend "rutscht" ^^ Hat dann ein paar Minuten gedauert bis er sich wieder "Aufrichten" konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topasleaf (10. Dezember 2007)

iveo schrieb:


> mich hat in maraudon, nach der prinzessin, beim sprung ins wasser (also in der luft), ein schami mit "auf wasser laufen" gebufft und als ich ankam klatschte ich auf dem wasser auf und war tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö ist kein bug, wenn du "wasserwandel" bekommst ist das ja praktisch als wäre die wasseroberfläche normaler boden und dementsprechend wirds auch bissel härter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe

deswegen sinnlos vor dem sprung ins wasser aus so einer höhe wasserwandeln zu buffen, entweder der schami hat keine ahnung oder wollte dich einfach nur ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malchezzar (10. Dezember 2007)

> Ich hatte mal den lustigen bug, dass ich statt vom fp aus mim greifen zu fliegen in die luft gesprungen und geschwommen bin nach ner weile kam dann der greif xD
> Das sah cool aus



des is kein bug dein pc /internet hatte nen lagg^^

bei den ogern in nagrand is mal einer (tot) in der luft überm feuer hängen geblieben, sah aus wie auf nem grill hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zermeran (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gerade eben, ich hoffe, man kann was erkennen :-)

naja, es geht, hag ich gerade gesehen, jedenfalls, die Wachen bei Halaa -5/15, mittlerweile -7/15!! Ticket ist geschrieben!!


----------



## Cones (10. Dezember 2007)

allys sind echt üble cheater



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Dezember 2007)

iveo schrieb:


> mich hat in maraudon, nach der prinzessin, beim sprung ins wasser (also in der luft), ein schami mit "auf wasser laufen" gebufft und als ich ankam klatschte ich auf dem wasser auf und war tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein kein bug und auch sehr gefährlich (vorher runternehmen oder nach unten schauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Alter Alterac Bug.. hab ich mit mehreren Chars ghabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardos (11. Dezember 2007)

- Ich hatte mal im (pre BC) in MC ein disconect gehabt und nach den einloggen warren alle Raidmember nackt!

Sah lustig aus :-)

- Desweiteren bin ich einmal von SW nach IF geflogen und in der Brennenden Steppe ist der Greif vom Kurs abgekommen und gegen nen Berg geflogen und an den Berg langgerutscht. Nach kurzen hatte er sich verkeilt und ich wurde disconectet. Nach den Einloggen war ich auf einmal in IF (unter der normalen Flugzeit)


----------



## Gruftlord (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich war mal im Arathi BG, wir haben die Ställe getappt, und einer von den NPC´s die da rumlaufen ist auf einmal auf unseren Heiler losgegangen... Hat aber nur 1-2 Dmg pro Schlag gemacht. War lustig anzuschauen, die sind ja nicht anwählbar, mussten also warten bis wir die Ställe übernommen hatten, damit der NPC verschwindet... Später hat dann ein Alli Mage beim angreifen gebombt, und die Pferde ham ihn attackiert. War bissl buggy an dem Tag^^
Hab auch nen Screen gemacht -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siteco (11. Dezember 2007)

Neben den üblichen Lootbugs und den IMMERNOCh vorhandenen SL-Bugs hatte mein Hunter Pet mal bisschen mehr als 1,4 Millionen Rüstung... und somit nen Damage absorb von 99,9%. Und dann hab ich immernoch den Bug, dass mein Hexer irgendwie kein grünes Feuer hat.

MfG

Siteco


----------



## StyxZ (11. Dezember 2007)

Gruftlord schrieb:


> Ich war mal im Arathi BG, wir haben die Ställe getappt, und einer von den NPC´s die da rumlaufen ist auf einmal auf unseren Heiler losgegangen... Hat aber nur 1-2 Dmg pro Schlag gemacht. War lustig anzuschauen, die sind ja nicht anwählbar, mussten also warten bis wir die Ställe übernommen hatten, damit der NPC verschwindet... Später hat dann ein Alli Mage beim angreifen gebombt, und die Pferde ham ihn attackiert. War bissl buggy an dem Tag^^
> Hab auch nen Screen gemacht ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





lawl dein Gold.. 1337 xD


----------



## Bishop-1980 (11. Dezember 2007)

@StyxZ was an den 1337g lustig ist weist auch nur du oder ? ^^


Bugs: Viel zu viele um sie alle aufzuzählen. 

Gegener die einen adden während man auf einem Flugmount sitzt und abhebt und sie hinterherschwimmen. 
Falsche Berechnungen von Stats.

Und was immer wieder besonders nervig in letzter Zeit geworden ist sind die Gegner die man angreift, die aber auf dem Spawnpunkt stehen bleiben jedoch wo anders rumlaufen. Ergo kann man sie meistens nicht looten. (Ja ich weis ^^ killen an dem Spawnpunkt)

Was auch nett war. Nefarian: Auf 8% down gehabt. Er geht auf entkommen (ohne das die Person mit Aggro irgendwo unerereichbar für den Boss ist) und wieder volle HP.

HF weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

1337, die Zahlenkombination ist witzig. Leet halt :>

Wir hatten gestern abend bzw nacht einen extremst verbuggten Mechanar-Run. Erst mal hatten wir uns gefreut um 22:30 Uhr überhaupt noch ne komplette Gruppe zu finden, lief auch alles sehr gut, bis wir dann bei den Gruppen vor Endboss Kalkulator Richtung Aufzug rannten um uns etwas Zeit zu verschaffen.
Eine der Gruppen blieb im Aufzug hängen, für manche sichtbar für andere nicht, und wir waren ständig im Kampf.
Erst mal ignoriert, da sie uns ja nicht weiter folgten, und die letzte Gruppe vor dem Boss bekämpft. Danach wieder gelaufen (warum auch immer^^) und wer hätte es erwartet: danach hing der Boss im Aufzug fest -_-

Aber nicht nur das unser lieber Tank erlebte beim laufen auch noch einen fiese Grafikbug. Er fiel irgendwo durch die Wand und blieb im Nichts unter der FdS stecken.
Erst hatte er dadurch einen Disconnect nach dem anderen, dann ging es, aber raus kam er trotzdem nicht. Kurze Zeit später passierte unserem Druiden das gleiche. Nachdem nach 20min noch keine GM-Meldung in Sicht war gaben Magier und Heiler entnervt auf.

Etwas später fragte mich der Tank (der ja in meiner Gilde ist) an ob ich ihn in ne Gruppe laden und für einen BG anmelden könne, gesagt, getan und siehe da: es half.

Danach sind wir jedenfalls noch mit drei anderen Leuten nochmal in die vom GM zurückgesetzte Instanz rein, es war mittlerweile schon fast 1 Uhr und eigentlich wollten alle lieber ins Bett.
Aber der Tank braucht ja unbedingt den Sonnenverschlinger :>
Nun ja, als wir jedenfalls beim Trashmob kloppen erneut mit einem fiesen Bug am Aufzug konfrontiert wurden haben wirs dann doch lieber alleentnervt und müde aufgegeben.

Fazit: von Mechanar ist im Moment echt abzuraten.


----------



## Tharinn (11. Dezember 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Flugmount mal Loupings gedreht statt gradaus zu fliegen. Sah auch recht amüsant aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Drück mal beim Geradeausfliegen die "Einfügen" Taste ... dann kannst du die Loopings jederzeit reproduzieren --- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (11. Dezember 2007)

Schon ne Weile her, da stand ich in Menethil direkt an der Kante des Steges und wartete auf das Schiff ... schaue ne Weile auf die Glotze und sehe gerade noch, wie das Schiff ankommt, mit dem Ausleger durch meine Figur geht und sie mitnimmt. Das Schiff hält an, ich häng in der Luft, keine Bewegung möglich. Schiff fährt los, ich häng sozusagen als Seitenspoiler dran ... Ladebildschirm ... Dunkelküste, Bild baut sich auf (mein damaliger Rechner war noch etwas langsamer ...) und plumps, ich lieg im Wasser ...  und darf an Land schwimmen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (11. Dezember 2007)

Grafik fehler ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erothar (12. Dezember 2007)

hehe hatte auch mal nen guten wo ich noch lvl 45 war sind ma nach zu'farrak rein. wenn mann dann die typen ausm käfig befreien muss(weiß grad nicht auswendig welcher boss des is) dann steht mann ja oben auf der treppe und unten steht mega viele mobs. die kommen dann langsam nacheinander hoch. bei uns wars so: Typen befreiht, mobs aufgetaucht und alle, echt alle mobs die unten rumstanden sind ja locker 50stück standen auf einschlag alle oben um uns rum naja nach 5sek warn ma dann alle down^^


----------



## Sinixus (12. Dezember 2007)

Ein Skelett eines Spielers, das in einem Turm in der Luft schwebte und auf dem man stehen könnte. War aber hilfreich, da ich die Mobs von dirt aus platt machen konnte und sie nicht an mich rangekommen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist gerstern was komisches passiert:

In Nagrand gibts doch diese Quest, wo man Netherdracheneier öffnen muss, auf die Welpen die dann schlüpfen einen Apparat anwenden und die Drachen dann töten!

Gestern kam aus einem Ei plötzlich der Weltboss raus (Nihil der Verdammte oder so)! Hab mich fürchterlich erschrocken aber er hat mich zum Glück nur ganz kurz angegriffen und kam mir nicht nach. Nachdem ich eine Weile da stand und abwartete und mich von meinem Schock erholte war er dann irgendwann wieder weg!


----------



## simion (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mit meinem Magier todgegangen,hab auf Geist freilassen geklickt und mich ausgeloggt. Danach hab ich 1 Monat nicht mehr mit ihm gespielt . Als ich mich nach 1 Monat eingeloggt hab, stand ich lebendig am Friedhof.


----------



## SirCotare (12. Dezember 2007)

noch zu den schwimmenden Reitern im Schattenmondtal... hab da ein video gemacht:
Video (braucht nen DivX codec zum abspielen)


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2007)

Ein zarter Hinweis: 

Ausführliche Beschreibungen zum Map-Bug-Using oder sonstiger Missbrauch von Fehlern in der Spielmechanik, die zum eigenen Vorteil dienen, werden gelöscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackKill (12. Dezember 2007)

DAs ist mir letztens passiert als ich die netherdrachenrufquest gemacht hab und dannach richtung ZH geflogen bin.(Ich wurde von dort nicht geportet)


----------



## Einsam (12. Dezember 2007)

4 duelle mit einem magier hintereinander vor ironforge (eisenschmiede für die neulinge)

und alle 4 mal, als ich zu einem schaf wurde viel ich durch den boden und starb....

ein gm hatte mir die letzten 2 mal über die schulter gesehen und meinte nur..... du scheinst die löcher im boden magisch anzuziehen ^^

naja waren denoch ca 7 gold rep ^^


2. ich wurde mal in einer lowlevel ini getötet weil 2 mops unterm boden wahren..... die 2 die ich gezogen habe haben sich köstlich amüsiert

mfg
einsam


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (12. Dezember 2007)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Als früher es mit meinem Magier(Hab ich nich mehr )in if eilig hatte hab ich andauern blinkeln benutzt.aber das einemal stand ich vor ner wand und hab geblinzelt...und?bin durch die wand geflogen in ein großes nichts.das einzig coole konnte von da aus Old-if sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hatte ich auch aba ich konnte meienn char nich lenken der war einfach in den bergen dann isser plötzlich wieda umgedreht un dann war bg zuende wollte kein deserteur machen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (12. Dezember 2007)

als ich als lvl 39er durchs Brachland lief (zu Hügel der Klingenhauer)wurden alle mobs da als Boss angezeigt.^^ fand ich mal ganz lustig


----------



## CaptainZer0 (12. Dezember 2007)

die windreiter beim fp in crossroads sind nicht verschwunden nachdem man gelandet ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (12. Dezember 2007)

der lustigste bug überhaupt, war der jäger und da blizz zu faul war ihn zu entfernen (wie immer^^) haben sie ihn drin gelassen und als ne klasse verkauft.


(ich spiele selbst jäger, also flames in popo stecken)


----------



## Carantir (17. Dezember 2007)

Mir ists mal zu den Schlotternächten passiert,das ich in der Fledermausgestalt übers Meer fliegen konnte, also ohne Schiff von den östlichen Königreichen nach Kalimdor und zurück. Die Erschöpfung im Meer war recht kurz,so das man es überleben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dread42 (17. Dezember 2007)

als ich mal in dk die abkürzung durchs wasser genommen hab hat mich unser schami wasserlaufen gebufft aber anstatt auf dem wasser laufen zu können bin ich abgesoffen wie ein stein und hab ca. 2k fallschaden bekommen, dann ham mich alle als nichtschwimmer ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #BaSHeD (17. Dezember 2007)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> die windreiter beim fp in crossroads sind nicht verschwunden nachdem man gelandet ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein Bug. Wenn ein Ally den Flugmeister angreift, kommen ihm die Windreiter zu hilfe.

B2T:

Als ich mich vorm Scarlet Monestary selbst geportet habe, fiel ich auf einmal durch den Boden und war in Ashenvale, konnte aber noch meine Gruppenmitglieder sehen.
Sie konnten mich allerdings nur sehen, wenn ich hochgesprungen bin.
Ich konnte außerdem einen Ally angreifen, der aus Aszhara rausgelaufen kam. Er konnte mich aber ebenfalls nicht sehen. Hatsich bestimmt gewundert, warum er auf einmal Tod umfiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (17. Dezember 2007)

im arathibecken war ich mitten im kampf mit nem hordler(was sonst?^^), auf einmal falle ich unters abecken und falle, und falle...falle weiter...falle...war tot=)

dann war ich auch noch desatuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir nicht alle posts durchgelesen ^^ (weil ich doch recht müde bin). Ich hab mal in HDZ1 (Bin übringends Nachtelf und in HDZ1 wegen "...gabs ja nicht blabla..." ein Mensch) die Täuschungskugel benutzt und dann wieder weggenommen und taddaaa ich war wieder ein Nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor lauter staunen sind alle gegner Instand umgefallen (spaß xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (17. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Boot hatte ich auch schon mal nur mit Zeppelin. Bin von UC nach Grom'Gol geflogen und erreichte den Zeppelin noch so knapp, dass ich in der Luft stand. Als ich dann nach dem Ladebildschirm wieder zusehen war, lag ich im Wasser und konnte an Land schwimmen.

Was mich auch extrem ankotzt sind die Mobs, die man nicht looten kann. Die Leiche liegt immer da und wenn man looten will, steht immer das man zu weit entfernt ist. 

Oder letztens machte ich ein Duell gegen einen befreundeten Tauren Krieger der Stufe 36 war. Ich kämpfte mit meinem 61 Hexer und er haute mich ziemlich down weil ich mich nicht wehren konnte, weil mein Spiel ca. eine Latenz von 4800 hatte und plötzlich waren wir beide tot.


----------



## Èlun (17. Dezember 2007)

Abychef schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal den lustigen bug, dass ich statt vom fp aus mim greifen zu fliegen in die luft gesprungen und geschwommen bin nach ner weile kam dann der greif  xD
> Das sah cool aus




Ich hatte das mal ähnlich.
Ich flog mit meinem Druiden under drückte auf Bärengestallt: ich verwandeltet mich in den Bär und Schwomm durch die luft. Also Katze rannte ich durch die Luft und in Normalgestallt bin ich dann auch wie du geschwommen^^. Hab en Video von gemacht^^, muss mal schauen ob ich das noch finde^^


----------



## Tessadon (17. Dezember 2007)

tja,bei mir werden normale gegner als offline angezeigt oder andere spieler als elite.. naja,sollte mal mein addon aktualisieren


----------



## Babble (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir mit meiner Jägerin nen Sphärenhetzer geholt wollte den aber noch net ausbilden.. Pet geheilt und beim Stallmeister zwischengeparkt..Nun hat das Pet immer noch den Heilenbuff und wird mit einer Zeit von 3890000 Tage angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder

Reite in die Westlichen Pestländer...Falle urplötzlich aus der Luft... Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geist frei gelassen...stehe mitten im Südstrom (Fluss) neben mir nen Geistheiler will den ansprechen.... nix..
Map mal nach meiner Leiche abgesucht....nix... GM Ticket aufgemacht... nach 2 Stunden antwort.. geh zu deiner Leiche..Grrrrrrrr... ich wenn ich mal wüsste wo die ist...nach langem hin und her.. alle Maps abgesucht und Leiche in Maraudon..Priester aus meiner Gilde hin und mich wiederbelebt..Aufgetaucht bin ich dann in der Scherbenwelt auf so einem schwebenden Splitter in Nethersturm...


oder

61 Adamantiterze aus einem Vorkommen *respekt*


----------



## it's magic (17. Dezember 2007)

wurde im duell mal gesheept dann is er aus dem duell raus gerannt und hat mich nachher immernoch als sheep gesehen er hat mir dann screens gezeigt ^^


----------



## K43N (17. Dezember 2007)

bin feral bei kaeltas schön am bein gekratzt ich werd übernommen drück irgendwie wie im pvp aus reflex aus katze gehen und nix passiert....

Als der mc dann gebrochen wurde von nem schurken war ich in katzengestalt und konnte keine fähigkeiten mehr einsetzen (meldung: ihr müsst in katzengestalt sein) und normale zauber bzw gestaltwandel ging auch nich(meldung: in gestaltverändertem zustand gehts nich oder so0 ähnlich) war schon lustig als dann angesagt wurde ich soll battle rezz machen und wir deswegen gewiped sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikani (17. Dezember 2007)

in der kriegshymnenschlucht war ich vor unserem tunnel (allianz) wollte nach rechts laufen und fiel irgenwie unter dem boden runter ich konnte nicht mehr ruhestein einsetzten, ausloggen sonst was und merkte erst gaaanz später das ich mit /afk das bg auch verlassen kann xD


----------



## Leongas (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mal einen bug Mit meinem lvl 70 Shadow Priester hatte ich eine q In Gnome die wahr Knall grau und für die q hätte ich wenn ich sie gemacht hätte ca 1820 G 30S 99 k bekommen das wahr sehr eigenartig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edeka (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe im 2on2 mal nen "schönen" bug gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
Habe mit meinem rogue und meinem icemage Kumpel gerade einen WL angegriffen und der war schon ganz gut down (so 20%)
Dann macht er deathcoil auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
Die Folge? Ich bin durch den Boden der Arena geflogen^^ ... konnte nicht aus der Arena raus und mein Kumpel musste alleine weiter kämpfen.
Nach ner 3/4 Stunde Wartezeit auf einen GM hat sich dieser dann auch freundlich mit folgenden Worten gemeldet : "Bist du bereit?" 
Ich so: "Wie jetzt?"
Er :     " Ich setze dich jetzt in die Arena zurück"
Ich:  " Wieso und was ist jetzt mit meinem Kumpel?"
BÄM !!.... ich stand plötzlich wieder in der Arena und die Gegner haben ganze 45min auf mich gewartet!!!!!
Vom GM kam noch ein kurzer "viel Glück" und schon konnte ich ihn nichtmehr anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... jaja die GMs
Auf jeden Fall haben wir 27 Punkte für das Spiel abgezogen gekriegt was natürlich nicht rückgängig gemacht wurde.

Also ich frag mich ehrlich wie denn bitte Arenen noch Mapbugs aufweisen können^^ ... das sind doch die kleinsten Gebiet von WoW und somit sollten sie auch von Fehlern frei sein oder täusch ich mich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lewa (18. Dezember 2007)

xperl zeigt mir jeden mob, der mana hat als paladin an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2008)

Ich hatte mal vor kurzem nen lustigen bug... als ich gerade das portal in shat benutzt hatte nach if... ich renne mit raus aus der halle da seh ich an dem seh eine draenei frau angeln... nich ungewöhnlich.. nur diese draenei war nur mit unterwäsche bekleidet... auch nicht ungewöhnlich sagt ihr... na aber das schon als ich sie dann fragte warum sie hier so leichtbekleidet angelt hat sie gemeint sie hätte die ganze ausrüstung an... die anderen spieler die vorbei kamen hatten volle rüssi an....hab dann nachgekuckt ob sie mich verarschen wollt... ne sie hatte echt alles an... als ich dann reloggt hatte sah ich sie wieder in voller s 2 montur...hätt ich doch nie reloggtXD naja netter bug 

MFG ARthi


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor kurzem nen lustigen bug... als ich gerade das portal in shat benutzt hatte nach if... ich renne mit raus aus der halle da seh ich an dem seh eine draenei frau angeln... nich ungewöhnlich.. nur diese draenei war nur mit unterwäsche bekleidet... auch nicht ungewöhnlich sagt ihr... na aber das schon als ich sie dann fragte warum sie hier so leichtbekleidet angelt hat sie gemeint sie hätte die ganze ausrüstung an... die anderen spieler die vorbei kamen hatten volle rüssi an....hab dann nachgekuckt ob sie mich verarschen wollt... ne sie hatte echt alles an... als ich dann reloggt hatte sah ich sie wieder in voller s 2 montur...hätt ich doch nie reloggtXD naja netter bug
> 
> MFG ARthi


gemeldet
thread fast 1 jahr alt


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

Galdos schrieb:


> Hab mit meiner kleinen Nachtelfjägerin derzeit zwei Aspekte gleichzeitig an, Apekt des Falken und Aspekt des Affen...und das Beste: beide wirken, habe +20 Distanzangriffskraft und +8% Ausweichen und keine Anhung, wie das passiert ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aspekt des drachenfalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

@ vorposter
wenn er was zum thema sagt?
besser als neuer thread


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aspekt des drachenfalken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gabs 2007 noch nich?^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

ist ja auch affe+falke?
weil der schrieb ja das er distanz ap und ausweichen kriegt


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist ja auch affe+falke?
> weil der schrieb ja das er distanz ap und ausweichen kriegt


ja
aber dieser post ist von 2007 da gabs das noch net


----------



## Wowneuling (24. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gemeldet
> thread fast 1 jahr alt


Ihr solltet euch schon einig werden. *Entweder * bei jedem neuen Thread schreiben "nutze die SuFu, das Thema gab es schon tausend mal" *oder * "gemeldet, Thread 1 Jahr alt".

Beide Meinungen zu vertreten sorgt für Unklarheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (24. November 2008)

ALso bei mir wars schonmal so, ich hab nen Greifen von Sw nach Späherkuppe genommen, als ich ankam war der Greifenmeister tot, also hing ich in der Luft, wollte weg mit Springen usw. bin nich weggekommen, nach 1 minute ca. kommt ich dann waglaufen, war aber immer noch auf dem greif, auf dem boden, mit ganz normalem Lauftempo, leider nur 20 sekunden oder so...


----------



## Greeki (24. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gemeldet
> thread fast 1 jahr alt



Da nutzt endlich einer die SuFu und wir sollen ihn dafür bestrafen? Ich bin wirklich froh das man alte Threads wieder auferstehen lässt bevor man einen neuen aufmacht mit dem selben Thema.
und jetzt bitter wieder ontopic schreiben.


----------



## youngceaser (24. November 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> meine Satteltasche für ein Teufelsross hatte mal 6332535 Agi , 926523456 Rüssi und Sockel Plätze


ja wenn man schon private server spieler in seiner notiz stehen hat ist das nichts neues !


----------



## Calef (24. November 2008)

Gaaaaanz am Anfang von WoW Classic (nur so 2-3 Wochen nach Release) gabs meinen absoluten Lieblingsbug im Wald von Elwynn: Diese Kühe die da rumlaufen, sind teilweise Bäume hochgelaufen, irgendwann runtergefallen und gestorben. Ich hab den Viechern stundenlang dabei zugeschaut und mich kaputtgelacht, vor allem weil es mein erster Char war und ich damals solche Bugs noch nicht gewohnt war in nem Game^^


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Da nutzt endlich einer die SuFu und wir sollen ihn dafür bestrafen? Ich bin wirklich froh das man alte Threads wieder auferstehen lässt bevor man einen neuen aufmacht mit dem selben Thema.
> und jetzt bitter wieder ontopic schreiben.


maah ich melde nie wieder was 
sonst bekommt doch jeder ne verwarnung der was ausbuddelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (24. November 2008)

Das andere Spieler nackt erscheinen passiert mir in letzter Zeit auch öfter.


----------



## Greeki (24. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> maah ich melde nie wieder was
> sonst bekommt doch jeder ne verwarnung der was ausbuddelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hier ist ein allgemein gültiges Thema und hat kein Ablaufdatum, aber wenn man sich wie viele es tun plötzlich über nicht mehr aktuelle Eregnisse (= Änderungen die schon längst wieder geändert wurden usw.) diskutieren wird er verwarnt, denn das fällt dann unter Spam.


----------



## fraudani (24. November 2008)

Ich war mal in Nethersturm die Tagesquest machen, wo man bei den Blutelfen die Pläne holen soll. Ich hau den ersten Mob um, loote ihn, will weiter und der glitzert immer noch. Ich also wieder zurück und nochmal gelootet. Die Quest war zwar relativ schnell gemacht, aber ich hab dann locker ne Stunde Blutelfen gekillt und fleißig die Doppelloots eingesammelt.


----------



## scheiwalker (24. November 2008)

ich rannte bis zum relogg mal rückwärts...


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. November 2008)

Das wurde glaub ich shcon einmal erwähnt, dass das Flugmount die Flügel nicht bewegt - ist mir öfter bei den Qs auf der Netherschwingenscherbe passiert - da verwandelt sich ja das normale lugmount in einen Netherdrachen und da ist es regelmässig, dass der die Flügel nicht bewegt.

Sieht ziemlich dämlich aus.

Was mir aber auch einmal passiert ist: war auch gerade am questen auf der Scherbe, als ich Einladung zu ner Ini bekam.

Während die anderen noch ihre Vorbereitungen machten, wollte ich noch bisschen dieses Fleisch für die Vergiftungs-Q bei den normalen Tieren im Schattenmodntal farmen, also aufmounten und Richtung Schattenmondtal und was passiert...das Flugmount verwandelt sich nicht zurück...bin munter mit dem Netherdrachen weitergeflogen - hab dann mal nicht abgemountet und auch als ich zur Ini beschworen wurde, bin ich immer noch am Netherdrachen gesessen.


Erst gestern passiert, wobei ich nicht weiss ob das ein Bug ist. Hab diese eine Q am Berg oben nördlich des Lagers der Winterhufe im heulenden Fjord gemacht, wo man sein "böses" Ich beschwören (meditieren) und dann töten muss.Dann bekommt man so einen 2minütigen Buff Leichter Fall oder wie das heisst.

Hab das zuerst nicht gemerkt und wollt den Berg runter und teilweise durch springen abkürzen als ich plötzlich aufgemountet zum schweben angefangen habe und echt knapp 2 Minuten von ganz oben vom Berg Richtung Kartenmitte runtergesegelt bin.

Konnte dabei absolut nicht lenken oder sonstwas...kein Plan ob das beabsichtigt ist, das man da sooo weit wegschwebt. Hab da auch ein paar Screens gemacht.

Zwar nicht wirklich lustig, aber öfter vorgekomemn..Schattenlabby..1 Boss, sind zigmal Leute aus der  Gruppe bei seinem Fear irgendwo in ne Wand rein und danach stecken geblieben.Einer in der Nähe eines Feuers und ist daran gestorben.


----------



## Vibria (24. November 2008)

Zum Beginn von BC...
Keine Ahnung, ob es Bug ist oder nur irgendein Platzhalter - aber kennt jemand diesen Mann?:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (24. November 2008)

Vibria schrieb:


> Zum Beginn von BC...
> Keine Ahnung, ob es Bug ist oder nur irgendein Platzhalter - aber kennt jemand diesen Mann?:
> 
> 
> ...




der erscheint des öfteren ;D

aber ein guter bug ist auch... wenn man flugmount castet und dann zeitgleich aufspring wenn der cast fertig ist, fliegt nicht das reittier sondern es gleitet so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder beim Zwerg muss man 2x nach rechtshüpfen und wenn er landet sofort 1x nach links hüpfen... danach hat man einen 1a moonwalk!


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. November 2008)

Zu diesem Mann gab es mal ein Thread, aber ich habe keine lust ihn zu suchen.
Der Mann ist ein verstorbener Blizzardangestellter und ihm zu ehren wurde dieses Symbol von ihm als Platzhalter gebraucht.
(Wenn ich total daneben liege, bitte korriegeren)


----------



## Blutdürster (24. November 2008)

ich konnte mit meinem paladin mal alle meine auren gleichzeitig an habe das war ganz lüstig wenn alle auren gleichzeitig wirken


----------



## Dradius (24. November 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Zu diesem Mann gab es mal ein Thread, aber ich habe keine lust ihn zu suchen.
> Der Mann ist ein verstorbener Blizzardangestellter und ihm zu ehren wurde dieses Symbol von ihm als Platzhalter gebraucht.
> (Wenn ich total daneben liege, bitte korriegeren)


Das is Stefan Raab^^


----------



## Fearforfun (24. November 2008)

Bin vom Wyrmruhtempel gefallen (von gaanz oben) bin unten aufgekommen und hab nichma schaden bekommen
Ps. bin hexer hab also keinen einzigen cast um mich normalerweise zu retten.


----------



## Thesahne (24. November 2008)

denk ich auch immer aber wieso sollten die stefan raab da reinbauen?^^ ich glaub nich dass die in amerika auf "schlag den Raab" stehen wenn die da jackass haben xD


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. November 2008)

Hmm mein lustigster war in Kara.
Auf dem Weg zum Kurator stelle ich fest, dass ich seit ca 30sec im kampf bin, wir aber keinen mob schlagen...plötzlich kommen 10 stück von irgendwoher angelaufen und killn uns xDD haben die irgendwie durch den boden und ka woher gepullt xDD naja dann endlich beim kurator angekommen wird gepullt....4x rüssi zerreisen drauf...ich mache 1 schlag, rüssi zerreisen verschwindet, ich hab aggro down...es kamen auch keine adds während dem kampf und es war einfach zum totlachen xD


----------



## Raheema (24. November 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> denk ich auch immer aber wieso sollten die stefan raab da reinbauen?^^ ich glaub nich dass die in amerika auf "schlag den Raab" stehen wenn die da jackass haben xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich glaube schon das des stefan is 
weil in Wc3 hab ich das auch öffters geshene


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (24. November 2008)

Mir is ma ne Leiche hinterhergerannt und hat mich gehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## BleaKill (24. November 2008)

Also ich hatte gestern in der Drachenöde den geilen Bug, dass egal von wo ich runter gesprungen bin keinen Fallschaden bekommen habe. Nein ich hatte keinen Umhang oder sonstigen Buff. Die Fallgeschindigkeit war auch normal. Leider musste ich irgendwann schmerzhaft feststellen, dass der Bug nicht mehr "funktioniert". ^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> Das is Stefan Raab^^


eben nicht


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. November 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> Das is Stefan Raab^^


Das ist Samwise Didier, Chefgrafiker bei Blizzard.


----------



## tschilpi (24. November 2008)

Jop, und soweit ich weiss lebt der sogar noch. Ist auch Sänger bei Tauren ChiefTain

@On Topic

Im Nexus. Üble Latenzproblemeund deshalb viele Dcs.
Nach einem DC wieder reloggen und wtf..? Stehe im Brachland o.o


----------



## Manorus (25. November 2008)

ich hatte heute den lustigen bug, dass ich als mage angecharged und umgeschmissen wurde, und trotzdem weitergecastet habe, und der Frostbold sogar durchging^^


----------



## wuschel21 (25. November 2008)

ich hatte den bug da hab ich mir was verzaubert hatte für 1x die mats und konnte mir das so oft draufmachen wie ich wollte....nach dem relog war das zwar weg aber die skill punkte sind gebliebn*G*

und noch einen. Ich mit meinem druiden q gerade im Heulenden Fjord ich springe die klippe bei der brücke runter in norm gestallt+maunt verliere 1leben denke mir Ok machst weiter ich kill paar mobs und sertz dan auf meinem selber auf auf einmal fall ich tot um wie aus dem nichts mit 100% live und 100% mana das fand ich hammer geil^^ wie die anderen bei meiner leiche gestanden haben und geguckt haben vorallem weil ich tot auf meinem maunt war =)


----------



## InkaDeath (26. November 2008)

Hatte mal in meiner Anfangszeit mit dem Schurken den Bug das ganz Lohenscheit still stand, man konnte durch laufen ohne das man ne riesen Mobgruppe am Hintern kleben hatte aber dmg ging bekam man trotzdem. 

Oder das war n paar Tage nach dem großen Patch mit Inschriftenkunde und so, war mit ner Grupper iner Ini und wollten danach gleich noch enge gehn, aber ich kam nicht aus der Ini raus...Pech gehabt ^^ ging vielleicht ne viertel Stunde so


----------



## Dimortii (26. November 2008)

Erst kürzlich in Gundrak hero nen witzigen bug gehabt. Man springt ja um zeit zu sparen einfach nach unten ins Wasser ganz am Anfang wenn man grad reingeht. Habe ich auch gemacht, ich hab das wasser auch genau in der Mitte getroffen. Allerdings mochte mich das Wasser wohl nicht. Bin zwar im Wasser gewesen aber trotzdem noch auf den Boden gefallen und gestorben. Repper hat sich über das Zusatz Geld gefreut und kleines schmunzeln im TS gabs.


----------



## Szortas (26. November 2008)

grad passiert - ich bin mit meinem schurken in der boreanischen tundra unterwegs zum questen, lauf in einem geisel-gebäude über eine schwelle und fall im nichts so 1-2 minuten durch die gegend - und sterb dann an fallschaden (eh klar). also geist freilassen und mal kurz auf die karte schauen wo meine leiche liegt. tja, die war dann im scholazarbecken -> sledgehammer of resurrection -.- danke repkosten, danke 10 min debuff

ca. dasselbe hatte ich mal mit meinem mage beim loch modan, im süden bei den troggs - ich blink, falle für eine minute und lande mitten in der grabungsstelle nr. 1 (uldaman) - da konnt ich dann wenigstens hinlaufen ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (26. November 2008)

als mein schurke noch klein war, war ich mit dem zul´farrak da vor dem endboss (hab mich ziehen lassen) die mobs unten gaben ganz schön ep mein chat war voll davon von den anzeigen und aufeinmal steht da was von über 130.000+ mit ganz vielen hinterzahlen an ep erhalten... o.- ftw.. hab se nich gutbekommen (wäre zu schön^^) aber iwe komischer bug bei ep anzeige.../ vergabe...


----------



## Stonewhip (26. November 2008)

Lustig ist...


...wenn das Mount mal mitfliegen darf.


----------



## Tidra-on (26. November 2008)

Nordöstlich vom Lager der Winterhufe im Fjord gibts oben diese Quest wo man zum Frostschrein muss. Auf dem Rückweg dacht ich, na einfach quer durch die Landschaft bergab abkürzen...und siehe da nun weiss ich wie sich der kopflose Reiter fühlt. Ein Quasi Ritt durch die Luft den Berg hinunter lol Ich glaub ich hab nur einmal den Boden berührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norgim (28. November 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> hab auch einen
> 
> manchma im bg wenn ich gegen nen käpfe sehe ich manchma das er 50k oder mehr leben hat! stimmt zum glück aber nie^^ der liegt trotzdem schnell
> 
> ...




Bei mir auch^^  Liegt glaub ich aber an Unitframes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Telbion (28. November 2008)

Einmal im Alterac. Sieg für uns (horde) und keiner konnte das Schalchtfeld verlassen...also kam es wozu es kommen musste.
40 Leute erzählen sich Witze im Schlachtfeld-Chat.^^

Nach ca 10 Min konnten wir dann leaven.

Hat man auch nicht oft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Tel


----------



## Emylia (28. November 2008)

Der lustigste Bug in ZF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle haben nackt gekämpft außer ich, war wirklich sehr ansehnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorras (28. November 2008)

Der lustigste Bug sitzt meistens vor dem Bildschirm.

"lol... xD... rofl!... muh!... omg!... [...]"

Das sind so Bugs, die treten bei mir jeden Tag auf, meistens im Chat!

Oder:

"dd lfg bota nonhero!" / "dd lfg bota hero" / "lfm heal + tank ak non/hero"

Das stört echt. Sieht aus als ob ein Programmier-Fehler korrekte, deutsche Sätze durch einen englischen Fleischwolf gedreht hätte!

NERF PLX!!!111einseinseinselfeins...eins(!)

:ironie off:


----------



## Vegash (28. November 2008)

Gestern Abend in den Hallen des Steins. Klein Vegi und seine Freunde versuchen den ersten Boss zu plätten. Drei Versuche und er steht immernoch. Beim 4. Versuch hat er mitten im Kampf aufgehört mich zu hauen. Er wechselte nur zwischen seinen Kampfhaltungen aber hielt es nicht mehr für notwendig mich zu schlagen. Naja, Beute gabs immerhin trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (28. November 2008)

Auf p-servern gibts immer die geilsten Bugs:

Krieger macht charge = fällt durch den Boden

DK macht Todesgriff( oder wie das auch heißt) = bleibt stecken

Magier macht Blinzeln = wird nach vorne katapultiert

[Name] reitet durch die Gegend, ganz normal = Speedhack verwarnung

In Karazhan rein = Spinnen aus dem Keller gepullt (jaa, das passiert da wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Schilde der wachen in Schattenmond werden nicht geladen/gefunden = Die halten blaue Kästchen

Orc wird für style zum Höllenorc gemacht = Helme werden nicht animiert = blaue Kästchen auf dem Kopf

Sowas sind halt die typischen Bugs mit denen man auf dem p-server leben muss 

Edith sagt: Kronas ist n Spammer :O


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

Chínín schrieb:


> Auf p-servern gibts immer die geilsten Bugs:
> 
> Krieger macht charge = fällt durch den Boden
> 
> ...


/ironie on
omfg pserver post steinigt ihn!einself
/ironie off


----------



## LegendaryDood (29. November 2008)

Ich hatte mit meinem Hexer mal folgenden Bug

Ich bin von Ratschet nach Beutebucht mit dem Schiff gefahren. Als ich in BB ankam, war mein Leerwandler weg. Is auch n Bug,aber passiert ja öfters. Ich bin dann zum Portal und in die Scherbenwelt (hatte meinen Homestone damals noch nich in Thrallmar).

In der Scherbenwelt angekommen, wollte ich Schattepartikel farmen. Also hingeritten, und hab dann nen Leerwandler beschworen. 10 Sekunden nach dem der Wandler da war, kam auf ein mal der wieder den ich bei der Überfahrt mit dem Schiff verloren hatte. Ich hatte also 2 Leerwandler, die beide vollkommen normal agiert haben, und beide meinem Befehl gehorcht hatten ;D war sehr nice, nach 5 Minuten ist aber mein Rechner abgestürzt, und als ich wieder drin war hatt ich nur noch einen =( ^^


----------



## norgim (30. November 2008)

----> ...  <----





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

